# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > ΕΓ/ΟΓ Ανοιχτού τύπου (Open type ferries) > Ξένα κλασσικού τύπου (Παντόφλες) >  Melina III [Μελίνα ΙΙΙ, Γλύφα]

## akey

Συγγνώμη που η φωτο είναι κομμένη.

001.jpg

----------


## Tasos@@@

> Συγγνώμη που η φωτο είναι κομμένη.


Ιστορικη φωτο φιλε akey να'σαι καλα που την μοιραστηκες μαζι μας,ευχαριστουμε.

----------


## Thanasis89

Μόλις άνοιξα την πόρτα της Alfa και κατέβηκα στο λιμάνι του Αγιοκάμπου, νόμιζα ότι πήγα μία δεκαετία περίπου πίσω... Το Γλύφα ήταν αραγμένο στο λιμάνι... Η εικόνα μου θύμισε τα καλοκαίρια του παρελθόντος... 
Το αποκορύφωμα των αναμνήσεων ήταν η εκίνηση των μηχανών. Πραγματικό ταξίδι στο χρόνο... 

Δεν θα πω τίποτα παραπάνω, απολαύστε το στιγμιότυπο από εκείνη την στιγμή. Όνειρό μου ; Ένα ταξιδάκι με ένα παλιό μονόπλωρο, βράδυ, με τον ίδιο ήχο μηχανών και την ίδια ακριβώς μουσική... 

Καλή σας νύχτα !

----------


## pantelis2009

To Γλύφα καταφτάνει στον Αγιόκαμπο στις 01/07/2010. χαρισμένες σε Tasos@@@, Thanasis89, JIMMARG75, panagiotis78, BEN BRUCE και όλους τους φίλους των ανοικτών. 

ΓΛΥΦΑ 01 01-07-2010.jpg

ΓΛΥΦΑ 02 01-07-2010.jpg

ΓΛΥΦΑ 04 01-07-2010.jpg

ΓΛΥΦΑ 05 01-07-2010.jpg

ΓΛΥΦΑ 06 01-07-2010.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

No 8. Το εισητήριο επιστροφής μου, 
Νο 9. Το Κλασικό σαλόνι του Γλύφα, 
Νο 10. Ο γιός μου στο τελευταίο deck, 
No 12. To ταξίδι προς τη Γλύφα έχει αρχίσει, 
Νο 13. Ο γλάρος μας συντρόφευε σε όλο το πέρασμα απέναντι. :Razz:  
ΓΛΥΦΑ 08 02-07-2010.jpg

ΓΛΥΦΑ 09 02-07-2010.jpg

ΓΛΥΦΑ 10 02-07-2010.jpg

ΓΛΥΦΑ 12 02-07-2010.jpg

ΓΛΥΦΑ 13 02-07-2010.jpg

----------


## Tasos@@@

Το Γλυφα παιρνει ροτα για την Γλυφα...
Αφιερωμενη σε ολο το team των ανοιχτων... :Wink: 
Παντελη περα απο τις καταπληκτικες φωτογραφιες και τις γνωσεις σου βρισκω θετικο και το μουσικο στοιχειο σου!! :Very Happy:

----------


## john85

Το καλοκαίρι του 2001 το Γλύφα έκανε δρομολόγια Αιδηψό -Αρκίτσα

----------


## pantelis2009

> Το Γλυφα παιρνει ροτα για την Γλυφα...
> Αφιερωμενη σε ολο το team των ανοιχτων...
> Παντελη περα απο τις καταπληκτικες φωτογραφιες και τις γνωσεις σου βρισκω θετικο και το μουσικο στοιχειο σου!!


Ευχαριστώ φίλε Τάσο. Ελπίζω κάποια στιγμή να τα πούμε απο κοντά. :Razz:

----------


## panagiotis78

> Mε όποιον δάσκαλο καθίσεις, τέτοια γράμματα θα μάθεις!!!! φίλε panagiotis78.


Με περίπου 2,500 CD+LPs Rock+Heavy Metal κληρονομιά, ελπίζω ο δικός μου μαθητής να μην καταλήξει σε τίποτα σκυλάδικα, Oh.. τι ντροπή :Mad:

----------


## pantelis2009

Παναγιώτη να τον πέρνεις βόλτα απο μικρό με το αυτ/το, σε μεγάλες αποστάσεις και να ακούς αυτό που θές πάντα. Έτσι πέρνει ακούσματα και ο γιός και ακολουθεί!!!! :Razz:

----------


## Tasos@@@

Αχ...ειναι τυχερα τα παιδια σας....τι να πουμε και εμεις που μπηκαμε μονοι μας στα rock/metal μονοπατια χωρις καθοδηγηση... :Very Happy: 
Δυσκολα τα πραγματα....και με το σχολιο μου αυτο δικια σας και η επομενη φωτογραφια....

----------


## JIMMARG75

Το φέρρυ πουλήθηκε.Θα δουλέψει,μάλλον,στο Ρίο με το όνομα ΜΕΛΙΝΑ ΙΙΙ.

----------


## john85

Θα αναχωρήσει μόλις παραδωθεί το Ωκυρροή?

----------


## pantelis2009

Καλώς τον φίλο JIMMARG75 με την είδηση. Χάθηκες απο τα post!!!!! 
Είσαι καλά?? Πόσο χρονών είναι τώρα το πλοίο??? Ελπίζω να μην ξανα χαθείς :Wink: .

----------


## JIMMARG75

> Καλώς τον φίλο JIMMARG75 με την είδηση. Χάθηκες απο τα post!!!!! 
> Είσαι καλά?? Πόσο χρονών είναι τώρα το πλοίο??? Ελπίζω να μην ξανα χαθείς.


Προβλήματα Παντελή,αλλά το παλεύουμε.Πρέπει να είναι 30 ετών.

----------


## apost

Μόλις έρθει θα έχετε φώτο άμεσος αν έρθει όπως λέτε στο Ρίο

----------


## Tasos@@@

Είναι κατασκευής 1980 άρα όπως πολύ σωστά είπε ο Δημήτρης είναι 30 χρονών.
Φίλε apost θα περιμένουμε να δούμε φωτογραφίες και ελπίζω το καραβάκι να μην το παραμελήσουν,καθώς έχουν την τάση να το κάνουν αυτό στην γραμμή Ρίου-Αντιρρίου.

----------


## Leo

> *Είναι κατασκευής 1980 άρα όπως πολύ σωστά είπε ο Δημήτρης είναι 30 χρονών.
> Φίλε apost θα περιμένουμε να δούμε φωτογραφίες και* ελπίζω το καραβάκι να μην το παραμελήσουν,καθώς έχουν την τάση να το κάνουν αυτό στην γραμμή Ρίου-Αντιρρίου.


Αυτό που λες Τάσο, είναι μια πικρή αλήθεια. Όποτε κι αν ταξιδεψα με παντόφλα στη  γραμμή, η εγκατάλειψη ήτανε ορατή στα πλοία.  Σε αντίθεση με τις γραμμές Γλύφας Αγιόκαμπου και Αρκίτσας Αιδηψού που αστράφτουνε.

----------


## Tasos@@@

Ro-Ro θέλουν να πιστεύουν ότι είναι εκεί τα καραβάκια και σου λένε ποιός νοιάζεται?Ας βγάζουν τα λεφτά τους και όλοι είναι καλά και ευτυχισμένοι.
Αφού τα βγάζουν και για τις διετίες πάλι καλά να λέμε...

----------


## apost

Κοιτάξτε να δείτε μην συγκρίνετε τις άλλες γραμμές με το Ρίο Αντίρριο είναι πολύ δύσκολα τα πράγματα και ιδικά σήμερα με την κρίση όσο μπορούν τα συντηρούν αφού υπάρχουν φόρες που τα καράβια φεύγουν δρομολόγιο άδεια!!!!

----------


## pantelis2009

¶δεια δεν μπορεί, γιατί πιστεύω ότι οι νταλίκες προτιμούν τα Ferry Boat. Εκτός αν εννοείς ότι δεν είναι γεμάτα. Αλλά το Μελίνα ΙΙ που έχει ais το βλέπω και πηγαινοέρχετε.

----------


## Appia_1978

Τα πλοία ταξιδεύουν (σχεδόν) πάντα φίσκα  :Wink:

----------


## pantelis2009

Αυτό είπα και γω φίλε Appia_1978. ¶ρα πρέπει να τα προσέχουν, για να έχουν πελάτες ώσπου αυτά φτάσουν στο όριο ηλικίας τους :Wink: .

----------


## Appia_1978

> Αυτό είπα και γω φίλε Appia_1978. ¶ρα πρέπει να τα προσέχουν, για να έχουν πελάτες ώσπου αυτά φτάσουν στο όριο ηλικίας τους.


Πολύ σωστά :grin:

----------


## apost

απο οτι βλεπω στο ais βλεπω το ονομα ΜΕΛΙΝΑ ΙΙΙ ειναι το προιν ΓΛΥΦΑ?????

----------


## JIMMARG75

Το ΜΕΛΙΝΑΙΙΙ ex ΓΛΥΦΑ αναχώρησε με προορισμό το Ρίο, σήμερα στις 11.00 από Γλύφα.

----------


## pantelis2009

Φίλε JIMMARG75 έχεις δίκιο στο ότι έφυγε, αλλά στο Ais λέει προορισμός Πέραμα. Λες να σταματήσει για συντήρηση και μετά να πάει Ρίο :Wink: .
Για μάθε και πές μας :Razz: .

ΜΕΛΙΝΑ ΙΙΙ (ex. ΓΛΥΦΑ) 26-12-2010.jpg

----------


## JIMMARG75

> Φίλε JIMMARG75 έχεις δίκιο στο ότι έφυγε, αλλά στο Ais λέει προορισμός Πέραμα. Λες να σταματήσει για συντήρηση και μετά να πάει Ρίο.
> Για μάθε και πές μας.
> 
> ΜΕΛΙΝΑ ΙΙΙ (ex. ΓΛΥΦΑ) 26-12-2010.jpg


 Όντως Παντελή,πάει στο Πέραμα για επισκευή των μηχανών του.

----------


## pantelis2009

Ξέρουμε σε πιο ναυπηγείο θα πάει. Για να έχουμε και φωτογραφικό υλικό :Wink:  :Razz:

----------


## Thanasis89

¶λλο ένα πλοίο που επιλέγει να κάνει τον κύκλο. Πραγματικά δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω την επιλογή αυτή, όπως και να έχει όμως εκείνοι γνωρίζουν καλύτερα. 
Παντελή είμαι σίγουρος ότι θα το βρεις και χωρίς να έχεις πληροφορίες. Θα καταφέρεις να το ξεθάψεις.  :Wink:

----------


## pantelis2009

Είναι ήδη Πέραμα. Τώρα απο το Ais η Φραντζή ή Καραγιώργη ή Κελαϊδή. Θα το βρούμε :Wink:  :Razz: .

----------


## GameManiacGR

Και εδώ το Μελίνα ΙΙΙ στη νεα του γραμμή,στο Ρίο

2qv9wnp.jpgzl80as.jpg

Χαρισμένες στους φίλους pantelis2009,ionian star,tasos@@@,appia 1978 και σε όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου!

----------


## pantelis2009

ΜΕΛΙΝΑ ΙΙΙ 16 27-12-2010.jpgΜΕΛΙΝΑ ΙΙΙ 17.jpgΕυχαριστώ το φίλο Game ManiacGR για την αφιέρωση και ανταποδίδω σε σένα και τΜΕΛΙΝΑ ΙΙΙ 18.jpgους φίλους που αναφέρεις.
Ας το δούμε στο ναυπηγείο Κελαϊδή που άραξε στις 27/12/2010 για να κάνει επισκευή σε μία μηχανή του, αν δεν κάνω λάθος.

ΜΕΛΙΝΑ ΙΙΙ 19.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Να δούμε την αναχώρηση του Μελίνα ΙΙΙ (e.x Γλύφα) απο το Πέραμα στις 13/01/2011 στις 14.20 για τηΜΕΛΙΝΑ ΙΙΙ 20 13-01-2011.jpg νέα του γραμμή και την πορεία του προς αυτή. Στις 17.30 ανοικτά της Κινέτας με πορεία προς Ισθμό και στις 22.50 στη Λυκοποριά με κατεύθυνση το ΡίοΜΕΛΙΝΑ ΙΙΙ 24 13-01-2011.jpg. *Γιατί το Nautilia.gr είναι παντού.:grin:*
Χαρισμένη σε JIMMARG 75, GameManiacGR, Trakman, Thanasis89,  Appia_1978 και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου :Wink: . 

ΜΕΛΙΝΑ ΙΙΙ 23 13-01-2011.jpg

----------


## john85

¶φησε το στίγμα του στην γραμμή της Γλύφας μου αρέσει πολύ αυτή η παντόφλα

----------


## GameManiacGR

Ευχαριστούμε φίλε Παντελή για το ρεπορτάζ σου  :Very Happy:

----------


## GameManiacGR

Βλάβη στο Μελίνα ΙΙΙ
http://www.thebest.gr/news/index/viewStory/51097

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ματιάσανε το Μελίνα ΙΙΙ :Sad:  :Sad: . Ευχαριστούμε φίλε GameManiacGR για την πληροφορία.

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας το δούμε την ώρα που αναχωρούσε απο το ναυπηγείο Κελαϊδή στις 13/01/2011 για το Ρίο.
Τί έγινε τελικά με την βλάβη του;;;;; Αποκαταστάθηκε;;; Κάνει δρομολόγια;;;
Χαρισμένη σε όλους τους φίλους των ανοικτών :Wink: .

ΜΕΛΙΝΑ ΙΙΙ 21.jpg

----------


## GameManiacGR

Στο ais πάντως είδα τελευταίο στίγμα άφησε στις 4/2 και βρισκόταν δεμένο στο Αντίρριο.Αύριο αν προλάβω θα παω να δω αν ξεκίνησε δρομολόγια.

----------


## pantelis2009

Τι έγινε με το Μελίνα ΙΙΙ και αυτή τι στιγμή πλησιάζει το Διακοφτό;;;;;;

ΜΕΛΙΝΑ ΙΙΙ 25 07-02-2011.jpg

----------


## Leo

Διακό(φ)τει τα δρομολόγια και σου έρχεται μήπως? Ή λόγω προσόντων έρχεται για καμιά μεταφορά υλικών και καυσίμων ανά την Ελλάδα? Θα δούμε αυτό έχει ...... ais.

----------


## Leo

Διακό(φ)τει τα δρομολόγια και σου έρχεται μήπως? Ή λόγω προσόντων έρχεται για καμιά μεταφορά υλικών και καυσίμων ανά την Ελλάδα? Θα δούμε αυτό έχει ...... ais. Μήπως το μπερδεύω με το Μελίνα ΙΙ?

----------


## pantelis2009

Ξέρω Leo ότι το Μελίνα ΙΙ έκανε αυτή τη δουλειά. Τώρα άν ξεκίνησε και το Μελίνα ΙΙΙ θα δούμε στο Ais τι θα κάνει. :Wink:

----------


## pantelis2009

Πρίν περίπου 30 λεπτά το Μελίνα ΙΙΙ πέρασε τον Ισθμό και συνεχίζει γιά........... :Wink: .

ΜΕΛΙΝΑ ΙΙΙ 26 08-02-2011.jpg

----------


## Leo

Καλημέρα Παντελή, για να πιεις ήσυχος το καφεδάκι σου, παρακολουθόντας την συνέχεια του όντως παράξενου ταξιδιού της Μελίνας ΙΙΙ

melinaIII.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ κάπτεν Leo. :Wink:  Όντως κάτι πάει να φορτώσει όπως προείπες.

----------


## plori

Πάει μάλλον Σίφνο -Μήλο για μεταφορά που αφορά δημόσια υπηρεσία.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Μελίνα ΙΙΙ τώρα είναι αραγμένο στη Σαντορίνη :Wink: .

ΜΕΛΙΝΑ ΙΙΙ 27 09-02-2011.jpg

----------


## Κωστάκης

Αναχώρησε στις 18:30 το πλοίο απο την Σαντορίνη με προορισμό την χίο στην οποία θα φτάσει στις 10:00 αύριο.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Μελίνα ΙΙΙ έχει οργώσει όλο το Αιγαίο. Όπως είπες φίλε Κωστάκης σήμερα είναι Χίο. Καμιά φωτο απο τους φίλους εκεί;;;;; 

ΜΕΛΙΝΑ ΙΙΙ 29 12-02-2011.jpg

----------


## chiotis

> Το Μελίνα ΙΙΙ έχει οργώσει όλο το Αιγαίο. Όπως είπες φίλε Κωστάκης σήμερα είναι Χίο. Καμιά φωτο απο τους φίλους εκεί;;;;; 
> 
> ΜΕΛΙΝΑ ΙΙΙ 29 12-02-2011.jpg


Tελικα μαλλον μεταφερει υλικα αφου εδεσε στο εμπορικο Λιμανι.

----------


## DimitrisT

Μελίνα ΙΙΙ στο λιμάνι της Χίου.Αφιερωμένες στους φίλους pantelis2009,chiotis,tasos@@@ ,appia 1978,JIMMAR75G,thanasis89 και σε 'ολους τους φίλους των πλοίων ανοιχτού τύπου.
DSC_0444.jpg 
DSC_0448.jpg
DSC_0473.jpg

----------


## Tasos@@@

*Φίλε Δημήτρη σ'ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις όμορφες φωτογραφίες και την αφιέρωση!*

----------


## chiotis

> Μελίνα ΙΙΙ στο λιμάνι της Χίου.Αφιερωμένες στους φίλους pantelis2009,chiotis,tasos@@@ ,appia 1978,JIMMAR75G,thanasis89 και σε 'ολους τους φίλους των πλοίων ανοιχτού τύπου.
> DSC_0444.jpg 
> DSC_0448.jpg
> DSC_0473.jpg


Ευχαριστώ φίλε Δημήτρη πολύ ωραίες!!! :Very Happy: .Τελικά γιατί είρθε στη Χίο;; :Confused:

----------


## Appia_1978

Ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------


## pantelis2009

Φίλε DimitrisT ευχαριστώ για την αφιέρωση και την ανταπόκριση σου απο το ωραίο σου νησί.
Μήπως έμαθες τι μετέφερε;;;; :Wink:

----------


## pantelis89

ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ ΤΟ ΜΕΛΙΝΑ ΙΙΙ ΑΠΟΧΩΡΕΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΗ ΧΙΟ, ΔΥΣΤΥΧΩΣ ΔΕΝ ΕΜΕΙΝΕ ΠΟΛΥ :Sad: 
melina  iii.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Καλώς ήλθες στη μεγάλη παρέα μας συνονόματε. Δεν έχει μποφόρ έξω;;; γιατί εδώ στη Σαλαμίνα έχει λυσσάξει :Wink: .

----------


## pantelis89

> Καλώς ήλθες στη μεγάλη παρέα μας συνονόματε. Δεν έχει μποφόρ έξω;;; γιατί εδώ στη Σαλαμίνα έχει λυσσάξει.


Καλως σε βρηκα συνονοματε, εδω στη Χιο δεν εχει πολλα μποφορ ευτυχως, ολα ειναι ομαλα....!!!!  :Very Happy: , ακομα παραμενει μυστηριο για ποιο λογο ηρθε το melina iii στη Χιο..., αυτη τη στιγμη συμφωνα με το ais λεει προορισμο ριο οποτε γυριζει στα παλια του λιμερια!!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Κάτι θα ξεφόρτωσε και έφυγε. Καλό ταξίδι να έχει και καλή επιστροφή. :Wink:

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Μελίνα ΙΙΙ αφού όργωσε όλο το Αιγαίο σιγά-σιγά επιστρέφει. :Wink: 

ΜΕΛΙΝΑ ΙΙΙ 30 13-02-2011.jpg

----------


## plori

To πλοίο έκανε μεταφορές σε ντιζελομηχανές για λογαριασμό της ΔΕΗ.

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστούμε τον φίλο plori για την είδηση :Wink:

----------


## pantelis2009

20 μέρες έχει το Μελίνα ΙΙΙ που γύρισε απο το ταξίδι του και καμιά φωτο του δεν ανεβάσατε!!!! Γιατί;;;; :Sad:

----------


## tonyesopi

Melina III.JPG

Σημερινη φωτογραφια, λιγο κακης ποιοτητας, βραδιαζε , καταρακτωδες βροχη και πολυ αερας. Ηταν ολο το πρωι σε υπηρεσια, ειχα ανεβη

----------


## pantelis2009

Καλώς ήλθες στην παρέα μας φίλε tonyesopi και ευχαριστούμε για την φωτο :Wink: .

----------


## plori

Το Μελίνα ΙΙΙ  στην αρχή του ταξιδιού του που "όργωσε" το Αιγαίο ξεκινώντας απο την Σίφνο.SNC00731.jpg
Εξαιρετικά αφιερωμένη στον pantelis2009

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ φίλε plori, εάν σου αρέσουν αυτά τα θέματα (αμφίπλωρα & ανοικτού τύπου) θα ήθελα να το ξέρω για να σου κάνω αφιερώσεις :Wink:  :Very Happy: .

----------


## GameManiacGR

Ωρίστε και μια σημερινή φωτογραφία απο μένα στο Ρίο (λήψη απο κινητό)

DSC00018.jpg
Για τον φίλο Παντελή!

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ φίλε GameManiacGR για τις αφιερώσεις σε πολλά θέματα και ανταποδίδω σε σένα, plori, tonyesopi και όλους τους φίλους των ανοικτών :Wink: .
Μελίνα ΙΙΙ .....13/01/2011 όταν ξεκινούσε απο Πέραμα για Ρίο :Wink: .


ΜΕΛΙΝΑ ΙΙΙ 22.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το πλοίο κατασκευάστηκε ως _ΓΛΥΦΑ_ το _1980_ στο ναυπηγείο _ΠΡΩΤΕΥΣ - Αφοι Βασιλειάδη_ στα Αμπελάκια Σαλαμίνας, με αριθμό νηολογίου _Ν.Π. 7301_ και _ΙΜΟ 7921069_.

Δραστηριοποιήθηκε στις πορθμειακές γραμμές του βόρειου Ευβοικού και κυρίως βέβαια σε αυτήν της Γλύφας - Αγιόκαμπου (με κάποια μικρά "περάσματα" και από την Ραφήνα) επί τριάντα χρόνια, τα πρώτα του και ως Φ/Γ όπως είχε αναφέρει ο πλοιοκτήτης του κ. Ιωαννίδης στη συνέντευξη που είχε δώσει στο περιοδικό "Εφοπλιστής", τεύχος Νοεμβρίου 2012 :

_"....To 1980 όταν φτιάξαμε το ΓΛΥΦΑ και ήρθε στις γραμμές εδώ, δεν μπορούσε να βγάλει τα έξοδα του για τα πρώτα χρόνια.Ο πατέρας μου λοιπόν το έκανε φορτηγό και για τα πέντε πρώτα χρόνια της ζωής του πήγαινε ταξίδια με τη ΔΕΗ και κουβαλούσε γεννήτριες και άλλα μηχανήματα. Έτσι φτιάχτηκαν όλα τα εργοστάσια και οι σταθμοί της ΔΕΗ στα νησιά."_

55.jpg
_Στη Γλύφα_

 Τον _Δεκέμβριο 2010_ με την συμπλήρωση 30ετίας (οπότε και δεν μπορούσε πλέον να δουλεύει ως Ε/Γ στην βόρεια Εύβοια) πωλείται, μετονομάζεται σε *ΜΕΛΙΝΑ ΙΙΙ* και δρομολογείται στην γραμμή Ρίου - Αντίρριου, δουλεύοντας παράλληλα και ως Φ/Γ σε έκτακτες ναυλώσεις στο Αιγαίο.

52.jpg
_Στην Ελευσίνα, Μάιος 2011_
53.jpg

Στην γραμμή του Ρίου δούλεψε για λίγους μόνο μήνες, αφού τον _Μάιο 2011_ πουλήθηκε στην Χιλή, στην εταιρεία _Naviera Parentes_ που έχει επίσης και το _KAVALA_ (πρώην _ΔΗΜΟΣ Π_, _ΘΕΣΠΡΩΤΙΑ_). Μετά από τις απαραίτητες εργασίες στο ναυπηγείο ΕΛΘΩΜ του Περάματος, αναχώρησε από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά με σημαία Χιλής την _18η Ιουνίου 2011_,

54.jpg
_Στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά, λίγες ώρες
πριν την αναχώρηση του για την Χιλή._

για το κροσάρισμα του Ατλαντικού ωκεανού, με αρχικό προορισμό (μέσω της διώρυγας του Παναμά) το λιμάνι _Valparaiso_ και τελικό το λιμάνι του _Puerto Montt_ στην Παταγονία της νότιας Χιλής όπου και δραστηριοποιείται μέχρι και σήμερα έχοντας διατηρήσει το ίδιο όνομα, _MELINA III_.

----------


## pantelis2009

Μετά το υπέροχο και αναλυτικό ιστορικό του φίλου Espresso Venezia για το πλοίο, για τα χρόνια του στην Ελλάδα και την πώληση του στο εξωτερικό, ας το δούμε σαν ΓΛΥΦΑ στις 18-03-1981 κάπου στο Αιγαίο μεταφέροντας υλικά της ΔΕΗ, *χωρίς το Π στην πλώρη του.* 
Δεν ξέρω αν έτσι το είχαν κατασκευάσει ή το αφαίρεσαν για να μπαίνουν εύκολα τα μεγάλα και ογκώδη κιβώτια. Να πούμε βέβαια ότι οι φωτο είναι απο το φίλο Γιάννη Παγκάκη και απο τον .....θησαυρό των Στύρων (όσοι θυμούνται). Θα ακολουθήσουν και άλλες.
Για όλους εσας τους φίλους του.

ΓΛΥΦΑ 37 18-03-1981.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Σε μέρα ανάπαυσης στο γαλήνιο Βαθύκοιλο, _Μάρτιος 2008_.

002.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το _ΜΕΛΙΝΑ ΙΙΙ - ΓΛΥΦΑ_ στη Παταγονία - Χιλή τον περασμένο Ιανουάριο. Φωτό από το marinetraffic και τον _Manfred Siebald_, διορθωμένη από εμένα χρωματικά και τονικά.

Manfred Siebald.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Νάτο πάλι το πλοίο, _σε πρόσφατη μόλις πριν ένα μήνα φωτογραφία_ (15 Νοεμβρίου), με τα "νέα" του αλλά ουσιαστικά παλιά του χρώματα !!! Και λέμε "νέα" διότι στην Χιλή _είχε πάει με τα χρώματα_ που δούλεψε για λίγο καιρό στο Ρίο (άσπρο και μπλε), αλλά και "παλιά" αφού τώρα οι Χιλιανοί το επανέφεραν στα χρώματα που είχε όταν ταξίδευε στον βόρειο Ευβοικό (Γραμμές Ευβοικού) _στην γραμμή της Γλύφας_ πριν πουληθεί στο Ρίο.

Φαντάζομαι, ή μάλλον είναι προφανές ότι οι Χιλιανοί θέλουν το _ΜΕΛΙΝΑ ΙΙΙ_ να έχει τα ίδια χρώματα με το ομόσταυλο (και στην Ελλάδα και στην Χιλή !!!) _ΚΛΕΙΩ_ που _έχει διατηρήσει τα ίδια χρώματα_ που είχε και όταν δούλευε στην χώρα μας.

----------


## pantelis2009

ΓΛΥΦΑ - ΜΕΛΙΝΑ ΙΙΙ στην Χιλή (Παταγονία).
Τέτοιο θέαμα, ε δεν το βλέπεις και κάθε μέρα !!! Πως τα κατάφεραν και το ανέβασαν εκεί πάνω το καραβάκι ??? Και να πεις ότι ήταν στην Αφρική, άντε να το καταλάβω. Οι Χιλιανοί και καλοί ναυτικοί είναι και τα προσέχουν τα πλοία τους. Όποιος σκαμπάζει από Χιλιάνικα (Ισπανικά) εξηγεί και σε μας τι λέει το άρθρο.

IMG-20160803-WA0000.jpg safe_image.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Λογικά προσάραξε με υψηλή άμπωτη και δεν μπόρεσαν να το αποκολλήσουν πριν "τραβηχτούν" τα νερά. Αν αντέξει το κύτος στις πιέσεις μέχρι να ξανανέβουν τα νερά, θα μπορέσουν να το τραβήξουν πίσω.

----------


## gioros

Λιγάκι επικίνδυνο .Θα μπορούσε να κοπεί ........Πιστεύω να μπουν τα νερά γρήγορα και να πλεύσει ξανά .Αν και το γρήγορα ειναι σχετικό διότι ο κύκλος της παλιριας εχει συγκεκριμένη συχνότητα

----------

